# what lock to use



## doppel (Nov 3, 2019)

hi i was wondering what kind of lock i should use i have seen people use the Terrarium key lock for sliding doors, what are you guys using


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 3, 2019)

doppel said:


> hi i was wondering what kind of lock i should use i have seen people use the Terrarium key lock for sliding doors, what are you guys using



I don't usually use sliding glass these days but when I did I used pieces of wire. It didn't exist at the time but these days I'm sure you can find relevant videos on YouTube.


----------



## Benno87 (Nov 3, 2019)

I use the key locks as well. They are great for 2 reasons. They keep unwanted people away from your animals and they also ensure your doors are always closed properly.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 3, 2019)

Benno87 said:


> I use the key locks as well. They are great for 2 reasons. They keep unwanted people away from your animals and they also ensure your doors are always closed properly.


Hehe... in the event that someone genuinely wanted your enclosed animals... a $13.50 pro diamond glass cutter will make your key locks... or any locks on a glass enclosure totally useless...


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 3, 2019)

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/diy-door-lock-͡°-͜ʖ-͡°.223727/






[doublepost=1572772477,1572772408][/doublepost]


Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Hehe... in the event that someone genuinely wanted your enclosed animals... a $13.50 pro diamond glass cutter will make your key locks... or any locks on a glass enclosure totally useless...


Better yet they can just buy a copy of all the popular locks for 2-3$ each and put the keys on a key ring and bobs ur uncle they can unlock all locks


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 3, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/diy-door-lock-͡°-͜ʖ-͡°.223727/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep... or just carry one of those emergency hammers that you use to break the glass on vehicle windows... or... a skeleton key.


----------



## Benno87 (Nov 3, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Hehe... in the event that someone genuinely wanted your enclosed animals... a $13.50 pro diamond glass cutter will make your key locks... or any locks on a glass enclosure totally useless...


Lol it’s not that that worries me I know if someone wanted them you could quite easily smash the glass lol. Meant unwanted family members or kids haha


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 3, 2019)

The sliding glass doors just lift right out. But either way, if you want locks to keep people out you want decent locks on decent doors, or a good dog, or whatever other security system, but locks on enclosures won't stop a thief. They might stop a nosey guest, but a simple lock on the room door will do that. I've always had a lock on the herp room door so idiot visitors and/or their kids couldn't get in, but again, while that'll stop idiots you know are in your home you'll need better measures to stop a thief. Even if your security is garbage, if they've gone to the trouble of getting inside your herp room they're not going to be squeamish about smashing glass if they have to. The thing inside your herp room which is most likely to be effective against a thief is a clever booby trap.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 3, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> The sliding glass doors just lift right out. But either way, if you want locks to keep people out you want decent locks on decent doors, or a good dog, or whatever other security system, but locks on enclosures won't stop a thief. They might stop a nosey guest, but a simple lock on the room door will do that. I've always had a lock on the herp room door so idiot visitors and/or their kids couldn't get in, but again, while that'll stop idiots you know are in your home you'll need better measures to stop a thief. Even if your security is garbage, if they've gone to the trouble of getting inside your herp room they're not going to be squeamish about smashing glass if they have to. The thing inside your herp room which is most likely to be effective against a thief is a clever booby trap.


like... A TAIPAN labeled as a pygmy python! ultimate booby trap


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 3, 2019)

Hehe I got one of these...


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 3, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> like... A TAIPAN labeled as a pygmy python! ultimate booby trap



You may need to think harder  People coming to steal snakes aren't going to be scared off by snakes! Traps need to be a lot more clever than that


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 4, 2019)

All cage locks will do is slow down a would be thief when you have lots of animals all in locked cages. The best security is to NEVER let anyone see your collection, NEVER have buyers come to your house, that at least ensures an intending thief has no prior knowledge of your security and also eliminates a potential source of virus's. Sad that you can't share your collection with anyone other than close friends and family but unfortunately there are a lot of bad people out there. 
If you have a serious collection you need layered security so it takes a long time to just get to your animals, This requires fences with security signs, locked gates, locked buildings, internal walls with more locks and supported by security cameras everywhere. To achieve this you obviously need the right type of property to start with. I even record every vehicle that comes into my street, plus I have dogs, very security conscious neighbours with dogs and a few special things I can't mention. Nothing short of a full on armed home invasion will get to my snakes and I have ways to deal with that till the cavalry arrives.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Yellowtail has the right idea, never let anybody see your collection or even see inside your home. Nobody in my area even knows I keep reptiles. Nothing is safe if a determined thief wants it. If he really wants it he will get it.
If I sell something I meet the buyer at petbarn or Mcdogfood , otherwise it's at the expo.


----------



## danyjv (Nov 4, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> Yellowtail has the right idea, never let anybody see your collection or even see inside your home. Nobody in my area even knows I keep reptiles. Nothing is safe if a determined thief wants it. If he really wants it he will get it.
> If I sell something I meet the buyer at petbarn or Mcdogfood , otherwise it's at the expo.



Not a fan of maccas I’m assuming ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Nov 4, 2019)

Locks only keep honest people out.
[doublepost=1572868124,1572866591][/doublepost]


Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Hehe... in the event that someone genuinely wanted your enclosed animals... a $13.50 pro diamond glass cutter will make your key locks... or any locks on a glass enclosure totally useless...


Or a hammer , even quicker , these people don't care if they make a mess or even if they harm the animal in the smash and grab.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 5, 2019)

danyjv said:


> Not a fan of maccas I’m assuming ?


they are famous for having the worlds worst burgers. If I want a burger I go to the old fashioned fish and chip shop, real meat not cardboard and it has beetroot too and no disgusting snot flavoured pickle


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Nov 5, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> they are famous for having the worlds worst burgers. If I want a burger I go to the old fashioned fish and chip shop, real meat not cardboard and it has beetroot too and no disgusting snot flavoured pickle



Been a very long time since I bought anything to at McDonalds. Only things they have going for them is they are everywhere and they have free parking , and usually clean toilets , so you don't have to ask an attendant for the keys to a mucky smelly toilet like at most petrol outlets these days (if they even let the public use their toilet), very important factor when you might be bursting to go.

I've never liked the pickles/gerkins they insist on adding , or the yellow crap or the red muck . And I've never once receive what I ordered when I ordered a 1/ pounder grill , they always stuff up.

I'd rather have nuggets and what passes for fries if I must eat their muck.

Give me two or three nice single Darby's pies or a good old fashion bunch of chips & scullops or fish from the local chippy any day, or a nice steak sandwich with the works or sausage sandwich from the chippy.


----------



## -Adam- (Nov 5, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> Been a very long time since I bought anything to at McDonalds.



Well you can change all that. Hook up dragonlover1 and you'll be able to say you bought a snake at McDonalds.  

Don't they have free wifi too?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 5, 2019)

-Adam- said:


> Well you can change all that. Hook up dragonlover1 and you'll be able to say you bought a snake at McDonalds.


If you look at my name you will see I am a dragonlover, I don't sell snakes. I do own 4 pythons but they are not breeding any time soon unless males can reproduce without a female lol. I do however breed dragons and have eggs from 3 different species in the oven ATM with more possibles to come


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Nov 5, 2019)

-Adam- said:


> Well you can change all that. Hook up dragonlover1 and you'll be able to say you bought a snake at McDonalds.
> 
> Don't they have free wifi too?



wrt free wifi at mcdonalds, well, I don't own a "smart phone" or a tablet, might be a big deal for kids and 20 somethings who can't stand to be disconnected even for a few minutes incase a miss a tweet.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 6, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> Mcdogfood.



In spite of your insult to doggies, you win the Sdaji's person of the day award!


----------

